# Neat and free, but useful?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So there I am browsing the scrap bin at my local steel fabricator when I find a bucket full of these metal "slugs" 1/4" thick and as big as a silver dollar,I grabbed a handful just to see where creativity takes me..Knife promell? fancy stock inlay? mini throwing disc?if you shot one out of a skeet wand, a direct hit would raise a goose egg! gimmie' some ideas.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Small canon. Good for crowed control. Or supresion.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a dozen 55-gallon drums full of slugs like that waiting to go out for scrap-metal-recycling. We have companies that will come in and buy the slugs by-the-pound for counter-weights, other companies will buy them to use them in their "art-projects" and such. I have never thought of them as being more than just scrap metal waiting to get out of here ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I just shot one out of my 60's vintage WHAM-O crossbow.you don't want to be in front of it inside 15 feet.proved a better launcher for my exploding AOL disc project tho.LMAO

Something this neat has to have a use.maybe like the man said,"cannon ammo".
*Runs to ponder exquisite but de activated seamless stainless steel tater cannon*


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmmmm....
Improvised Claymore shrapnel maybe?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Godz,don't give me ideas like that!I have a cracked frying pan or three in my junk pile just begging for something crazy like that!LOL

o0o0oh!
Dragon scale armor maybe?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

what they made of? maybe melt down for bullets? put in sock for a cosh. curtain weights. drill for fishing sinkers.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Magus said:


> o0o0oh!
> Dragon scale armor maybe?


Now that would be so coooooooool. :2thumb:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

kappydell said:


> what they made of? maybe melt down for bullets? put in sock for a cosh. curtain weights. drill for fishing sinkers.


Mostly steel but I saw an aluminum or stainless one or so in there too.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Now that would be so coooooooool. :2thumb:


Too much Skyrim? haha!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Skyrim?

what's that?

Anyway,gotta do something with em.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I still vote for crowed control. A friend of mine has a 4 inch cannon. Those would be wicked shot from it. Kind like buck shoot from a shotgun just bigger


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Too much Skyrim? haha!


Skyrim is alright but I like Fable (III) better.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahh, games.I like F3 and F3 NV and STALKERS series myself.keeps the mindset sharp. 

Mini cannon huh?

Last time I made one of those the cops raised hell after two shots.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> Ahh, games.I like F3 and F3 NV and STALKERS series myself.keeps the mindset sharp.
> 
> Mini cannon huh?
> 
> Last time I made one of those the cops raised hell after two shots.


I built a carriage that can be pulled by a hourse for him. He let's me play with his cannon 4 in bore and 5 ft length. A leather patch and we shoot 4 golf balls with a quarter pound of double f powder. Preaty acurate at 100 yds a golf ball will bust a oak 2x4 completly in half.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I was shooting Toyota pistons out of mine. LOL

Mine looked like a WWII mortar, I used propane for the pop.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cool kinda like the hair spray powered potato guns I made as a kid just bigger.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Mini cannon ~ :gaah:

The folks down the road have one. I don't know where they got it or do I want to know for that matter. I hate it ... Talk about critter "freak out". The horses go crazy, I've ask them to let me know "when they are going to be playing around with it" but once they are three sheets to the wind ... I guess that doesn't come to mind.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL. they can be noisy...


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

How's about welding them to thin bar-stock to make a .22 spinner target or three? Or what about some small ulu knives? Imbed them in an oak round for a skull-splitter (think medieval mace). Got the juices flowing?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

kyhoti,

What Magus was talking about (or I believe he is talking about) is left-overs from an iron-worker that punches out metal-slugs from plate-steel as shown below. The pieces of metal could be round, could be oval, could be rectangular or square and thicknesses (at least here in my shop) of upto 1" thick ... 

I currently have 5 metal drums (55-gallon) full to the top and two more drums being filled right now here at my shop as I have two iron-workers punching slugs 8hrs a day ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> kyhoti,
> 
> What Magus was talking about (or I believe he is talking about) is left-overs from an iron-worker that punches out metal-slugs from plate-steel as shown below. The pieces of metal could be round, could be oval, could be rectangular or square and thicknesses (at least here in my shop) of upto 1" thick ...
> 
> I currently have 5 metal drums (55-gallon) full to the top and two more drums being filled right now here at my shop as I have two iron-workers punching slugs 8hrs a day ...


Mine are like 1 1/2" but yeah,same thing.those small ones I could shoot out of my ballista.

Hmmm.pellet gun targets maybe.I found they make a nice bit of decoration on a knife handle.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> Mine are like 1 1/2" but yeah,same thing.those small ones I could shoot out of my ballista.
> 
> Hmmm.pellet gun targets maybe.I found they make a nice bit of decoration on a knife handle.


Those pictured at the top of that barrel are from one job where we need to make 10,000 washers (you can see a failed washer in the background of the picture - square-plate with a double-hole in it). I can shoot some more pictures of all the slug-makers (punch-n-die) we have for the iron-workers ... or more pictures of the slugs if anyone is really interested ...


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

If you put 10lbs of C4 in the barrel with 'em you would have just one hell of an AP mine


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Claymores for elephants! 
Will they fit neatly in a 12 gauge wad?
just curious.


----------

